

Js2coffee: convert JavaScript to CoffeeScript - DanielRibeiro
http://js2coffee.org/

======
benth
Neat.

Some code does not round-trip. This JS terminates but if I convert the
resulting CS back to JS, I get an infinite loop.

    
    
        function test() {
            var i;
            var countdown = function(n) {
                var i;
                for (var i = n; i > 0; i--) {
                    console.log(i);
                }
            }
            for (var i = 0; i < 10; i++) {
                countdown(i);
            }
        } 
        test();

------
nkerkin
This is a great resource that's been around for a little while. Excellent for
starting out with CS or migrating existing projects.

------
joebeetee
As a new coffeescripter, this is really interesting to be able to check syntax
out - nice find

------
jeeyoungk
I use this all the time, except I don't like some of the syntaxes that it
generates. I tend to avoid

    
    
        EXPR if COND
        EXPR unless COND
    

type of code, because the order of execution isn't very clear.

